# [Konqueror] Todo list [Résolu]

## d2_racing

Salut tout le monde, depuis quelque temps mon konqueror refuse de mounter mon disque dur externe en NTFS.

Par contre, c'est assez poche de voir un message du genre todo list, faire quelque chose un jour...

Regardez ici : http://www.gentoo-quebec.org/index/bug.png

Je n'utilise pas ntfs-3g, juste les modules du noyau pour lire ntfs seulement.Last edited by d2_racing on Tue Aug 26, 2008 11:23 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SnowBear

Salut,

ce problème a déjà été évoqué un bon nombre de fois sur ce forum. Avec une recherche rapide tu devrais trouver la solution à ton problème.

(idem avec google en tapant le message d'erreur).

----------

## d2_racing

Si j'ai bien compris, je dois utiliser ntfs-3g maintenant ?

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-700758-highlight-todo+rethink.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-696568.html

Si j'ai bien compris, je dois utiliser ntfs-3g maintenant ? 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-700758-highlight-todo+rethink.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-696568.html

ET si je veux avoir seulement l'option read, est-ce que je peux rester avec le module du noyau standard ou est-ce que j'ai besoin de ntfs-3g pareil ?

En lisant cela, je vois bien que ça marche pas le module ntfs dans le noyau : http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/HAL#mount.ntfs_linking

Je pense que je vais essayer ce wiki : http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_NTFS_write_with_ntfs-3g

Bizarre que ça marchait avant et que depuis que Hal a changé, on doit modifier le comportement de l'utilitaire. 

Est-ce que ce problème existe dans KDE 4.1.1, de plus, est-ce que le module ntfs dans le noyau va disparaître un jour ? Car dans ces conditions, il sert 

juste à mounter des parititions sur un disque dur interne et les clé USB à mon avis.

J'ai vu que certains sur Debian ont passé à ntfsprogs et ça fonctionne. 

Alors, c'est quoi la meilleure méthode pour corriger ce problème ?

J'ai trouvé la passe passe, on doit compiler en module fuse dans le noyau et ensuite on doit faire ceci : 

```

# echo 'sys-fs/ntfsprogs fuse' ­­>> /etc/portage/package.use 

# emerge -v ntfsprogs 

 

```

Par la suite, on doit mounter à la main en root avec la commande suivante : 

```

# ntfsmount /dev/sdb1 /media -o ro 

 
```

J'ai pas trouvé mieux.Last edited by d2_racing on Tue Aug 26, 2008 11:31 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SnowBear

Si tu veux lire ET écrire sur ton dur ntfs oui.

Sinon je parlais de ça : http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=42070

modifications des règles d'hal.

----------

## d2_racing

Last edited by d2_racing on Tue Aug 26, 2008 11:31 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## d2_racing

Last edited by d2_racing on Tue Aug 26, 2008 11:31 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## d2_racing

Last edited by d2_racing on Tue Aug 26, 2008 11:31 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## d2_racing

J'ai vu que certains sur Debian ont passé à ntfsprogs et ça fonctionne.

Alors, c'est quoi la meilleure méthode pour corriger ce problème ?

----------

## ghoti

postcount++  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## d2_racing

Last edited by d2_racing on Tue Aug 26, 2008 11:31 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## d2_racing

Last edited by d2_racing on Tue Aug 26, 2008 11:32 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## d2_racing

Last edited by d2_racing on Tue Aug 26, 2008 11:32 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ghoti

On dirait que je n'ai pas été assez clair ...

Bon, alors écoute, si tu veux ouvrir un journal intime, crée-toi un blog quelque part, Le forum n'est pas fait pour ça !   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Du moins, arrête de multiplier les posts et contente-toi d'éditer le premier !

C'est tout de même assez bizarre de devoir rappeler des principes aussi élémentaires à un habitué comme toi !  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## yoyo

Je me suis fait coupé l'herbe sous le pied ... J'me fais vieux ... J'aurais du réagir de suite après le premier post(count++) de ghoti ...   :Confused: 

d2_racing : sur 11 réponses (la dernière de ghoti non-inclue lors de la rédaction initiale) tu en as fait 8 dont 3 à la suite en l'espace de 9 minutes (73% des échanges de ce fil se sont fait entre toi et ... toi) !!! L'utilisation du bouton d'édition de post est préférable. Faire un post supplémentaire pour expliquer ta démarche et la solution que tu as trouvée est justifié le reste n'est pas vraiment utile.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Enjoy !

----------

## d2_racing

Au fait, pourquoi l'option détruire un message n'est plus là.

Avant on pouvait effacer nos propres messages...

On dirait qu'on peut effacer seulement le dernier message dans un sujet seulement...

----------

## ghoti

D'aussi loin que je me souvienne, le bouton "supprimer" n'a jamais été présent que sur le dernier post.

Cela veut dire que si une réponse est postée, tu ne peux plus supprimer les posts précédents en cascade.

Pour que le bouton soit présent partout, il faut être modo.

D'ailleurs, c'est la même chose sur la plupart des autres forums !  :Wink: 

----------

## d2_racing

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Pour que le bouton soit présent partout, il faut être modo.

 

C'est pour ça que je trouve ça bizarre, je suis modérateur ailleurs  :Razz: 

----------

## truc

tu dois pouvoir te faire plaisir pour ton postcount là bas je suppose, car c'est pas la première fois qu'on t'y reprends... 

rah les mauvaise habitudes/la folie du postcount.. 

j'dis ça j'dis rien, et je marque un point  :Wink: 

(et cela dit en passant, ça en est tellement désagréable, qu'en général quand je vois un de tes posts/threads, je passe au suivant... faut croire que pas toujours..)

----------

## d2_racing

 *truc wrote:*   

> (et cela dit en passant, ça en est tellement désagréable, qu'en général quand je vois un de tes posts/threads, je passe au suivant... faut croire que pas toujours..)

 

C'est bon à savoir, je vais faire pareil dans ton cas  :Razz: 

----------

## yoyo

Pour rappel, les attaques personnelles, le postcount à outrance et les gamineries ne sont pas tolérés ici.

Sur ce, je lock le thread.

----------

